# Toroto: Distillery District



## Qphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello.

I have lived in Toronto for 7 years now and have only recently discovered the distillery district. For anyone living in Toronto or planning on visiting the city you MUST go there when it is not busy (weekdays before 6pm or weekends before 10am) and walk around with your camera. There are thousands of great photographs to be taken in this neighborhood.

John


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 24, 2005)

Hello John, 

This is a page on my website devoted to the Distillery. I was there a few times in the spring but have not been back since. I know the last time I drove by there was a lot of construction undeway.

http://www.airic.ca/html/distillery_district.html

This is also a link to some of my other Toronto captures.

http://www.airic.ca/html/toronto.html

Eric


----------



## telex95 (Dec 27, 2005)

I live in Toronto too (not exactly, I'm in the suburbs), I was wondering if any of you can recommend great photo locations.
I shot high park and in the U of T area.  I was at the distillery this past summer, but didn't shoot alot...I was a bit distracted by the dog show.


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 28, 2005)

A place I love to visit is Kensington Market and Spadina road from front up to College.

Eric


----------



## lensonlife (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there, I am also interested in some great locations in the gta for  engagement photo's. I have a few sessions coming up.  

I have done klienberg, and  the beaches anything else?


----------



## Chiller (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi lensonlife. Welcome to the forum. There are some great places here. The Guild Inn, Edwards Gardens ( both are much better in the summer) Both need permission for wedding photography., as is over looks the lake and scarborough bluffs 
Another great floral garden is Rosette McCain gardens(need permission there too for weddings) There are more, but my mind just went blank   When I think of them, I will add here...k?


----------



## canadianbattery (Mar 12, 2006)

1) Scarborough bluffs for sea view, Rock (brimley south til the end)
2) Casa roma for old castle building (GTA, spadina)
3) Hamilton for steel factory, abandon factory

For engagement, I strongly recommand Casa Roma, it's an awesome castle.


----------



## fullyreclined (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anyone know if it's open late at night, say 2am? Or do they lock the gate? I'd love to take some night shots there!


----------



## AJ Jewell (May 30, 2006)

A great place to go is the old brick factory south of moore on the bayview extension. I have centered it on the map link below.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=toronto,+ontario,+canada&ll=43.684148,-79.365052&spn=0.006005,0.017853&t=h&om=1

amazing abaondoned warehouse.


----------



## GoM (Jun 15, 2006)

I always thought the Don area would be nice, just for some 'urban takeover' shots...the river, especially near the south end (near the Queen-to-Danforth area) really emphasizes the total domination by a city over its natural environment...Haven't had the chance to get down there yet with the purpose of taking pictures, but one day...


----------

